# Type me!



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I thrive one on one the most. That way I am the centre of attention the whole time :happy:

I love to pick apart people's brains when they tell me their problems. 

If you say you are extraverted then you are. Just mark yourself ESTP. I would however like to know how you scored Fi in the 40s. That just isn't possible for an xSTP.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I thrive one on one the most. That way I am the centre of attention the whole time :happy:
> 
> I love to pick apart people's brains when they tell me their problems.
> 
> If you say you are extraverted then you are. Just mark yourself ESTP. I would however like to know how you scored Fi in the 40s. That just isn't possible for an xSTP.


That's the problem - I don't know if I'm E or I, so I figure I just alternate between the two every week. 

I would also like to know how I scored so high on Fi. It shouldn't be that high in my opinion; also, that test was really the only one that gave me such a high score for Fi.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

How do you feel about your Fi usage personally? Do you believe you could possibly be an E/ISFP?


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't take them off the table, but I _feel_ I am much more T than F. Even close family and friends believe I am definitely more T than F.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Well there is no other test that show cognitive functions so it is the only test that will give you Fi. Your description you gave names you extroverted. Take the test again.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ESTP for treebob and ISTP for aerobyn.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ESTP for treebob and ISTP for aerobyn.


Yes, there is no doubt of my big ESTPness :wink:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ESTPness, that's small, comparted to my INTPness!:tongue:


----------

